# ROYAL SOVEREIGN 1948 - any images?



## seawolf (Jan 28, 2006)

Hallo to everybody i am looking for any images of ROYAL SOVEREIGN 1948 than called AUTOCARRIER and than ISCHIA
Is still in service in gulf of Naples and the owner now is : MEDMAR
Please i am lookink for old photos
thanks and regards


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Welcome aboard from Italy,i am sure that someone of the staff can help you!
Ciao
Gp


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

See http://www.mowbars.plus.com/ excellent photo there, then go pictures of ships (R)


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Seawolf, there are a couple of nice pictures on the Merchant Navy site:

http://merchant-navy.net/Pictures/sovanddaf.html

and an overhead shot here:

http://freespace.virgin.net/tom.lee/sovereignimg.htm

There is a neat picture of the previous 'Royal Sovereign' at Tower Bridge in 1937 at the bottom of this page:
http://www.deltatango.freeserve.co.uk/tower.html

Bruce C.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Thread #3 & #4 both same site, small web !


----------



## Phill (Jun 17, 2005)

some photo but a bit of history, that may help you?

http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=11707

phill


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

R58484956 said:


> Thread #3 & #4 both same site, small web !


I should have checked your site out before posting mine---they were both different URLs and I assumed that they were not the same site.
Two different doors to the same area.
Anyway, there are very few Denny built ships that don't warrant a second look. 

Bruce C.


----------



## seawolf (Jan 28, 2006)

until now thanks to everyboby
i will have more questions to ask
to the next
regards 
E. PATALANO


----------



## KZP (Oct 23, 2020)

Royal Sovereign on old postcard.


----------

